# Photo lithographs- Sylvie Covey



## Mumfandc (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to share my printmaking professor's website, which was just published this year. She is currently one of my favorite professors I've had so far at my college, when I had her for my basic lithography printing class. 

This year she is teaching us Photolithography with DARKROOM methods (yay), so I'm very excited! A lot of the images on her website are photolithographs, and combined Duotone prints from exposed positive/negative aluminum plates from negatives which results in that sort of solarization effect.

So please stop by, and don't miss the slide shows.

http://www.sylviecovey.com


----------



## terri (Sep 1, 2005)

Good for you, Dexter. :thumbup: This is a very talented woman. I like her work.  You're going to be learning from someone who obviously knows her stuff. Rock on! 
Show us your lith prints when you get some done! A duotoned lith print is a thing of beauty to me.  

Have a blast; this class looks like absolute FUN!


----------



## Mumfandc (Sep 1, 2005)

I hope I do have some decent stuff to show you soon going into the semester.

We are only the 2nd class to be taking this course (this BFA program at my college was only introduced very recently). So this Photolithography course is something new to the school.

She said this course taken by last years graduating class was complete HELL. The materials had emptied the student's wallets and they had to sensitize the plates themselves...and worse many of the students kept screwing up over and over again.

But lucky for us, this semester FOR ONCE the school will be providing us with all our materials (PRE-sensitied plates too  )...so I guess I can screw up as often as I want!!


----------

